

Show HN: URL shortening to minimize NSFW accidents - transitorykris
http://nt.gd

======
geographomics
One can get around the automatic NSFW detection by chaining it to another URL
shortener, for example: [http://nt.gd/lx2hr0](http://nt.gd/lx2hr0). Might be
useful to either detect this, or warn that the next link also hosts a
redirect.

~~~
jaredsohn
One of my first thoughts when I saw this post was that it would be a site
where you give it an existing URL-shortened link and it could tell you if it
safe to go to it or not. I'm thinking such a site may be more useful in that
it lets the consumer decide to check for NSFW instead of the producer.

Also, this could be pretty useful if associated with a browser extension that
changes existing links to use the service.

~~~
transitorykris
This sounds useful. I'm going to be following 302s shortly to expose possible
security and nsfw URLs along the way. It will be easy enough to show the
unpacking after an URL is submitted.

------
ChrisGranger
Spotted a little typo:

>When you share a short URL the _[recipient]_ will be saved some potential
embarassment if they're not in a location suitable for viewing NSFW content.

------
stevekemp
It probably needs to be updated to avoid this recursion:

[http://nt.gd/bwsdk](http://nt.gd/bwsdk)

~~~
transitorykris
Not pretty, good catch

